# Schulz Canal 6/01 6 AM



## zzsteve (Jan 30, 2007)

G'day Folks,

I am planning to be at the boat ramp on the road to Nudgee beach at 6AM. Intend to travel upstream with incoming tide and return ~10. Haven't fished this one yet - reports look promising.
Any company welcome.

Cheers,

Steve
(Orange Swing, UHF 25)


----------

